# How many Plastisol transfer can you press on one side of a shirt per hour?



## krissiemorando (Jan 8, 2010)

How many Plastisol transfer can you press on one side of a shirt per hour? Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: PLEASE HELP!!! Need help with instructions to make my own plastisol transfers and more...*



krissiemorando said:


> How many Plastisol transfer can you press on one side of a shirt per hour? Thanks!!!!!!


Once you get in rhythm you can average 1 every 30-40 seconds.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Interesting question. I've always wondered what the normal production time would be for pressing a bunch of plastisol transfers.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Depends on how difficult the placement is and how crumpled/crooked the shirt starts off. When everything is perfect, we can get the image lined up within 45 secs. The normal average is around 1:30 - 2:00 due to having to straighten out the shirts, possibly repressing them if a crease is really bad and actually placing the image on the shirt with tape.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Never used tape with plastisol transfers. Do the moisture removal at the same time you press a crease. Slightly fold the transfer in half and pinch the top and bottom. You do this as the crease is being pressed.

Put the shirt on the platon and press.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I typically spend more time futzing with the shirts than anything else. That's why if I buy another press it will be one of the cantilevered ones that I can just slide the shirt over like a printing platen.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We figure about 90-100 shirts per hour for our production.


----------



## stinky12 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm usually in no hurry just because production is rather quick with my shuttle press but if I were to work a whole hour without stop my pace is approximately 300 plastisol transfers in an hour. Figuring 7 second application time following up with a quick rub with an old electric iron I use to pull heat and then cold peel.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Never used tape with plastisol transfers. Do the moisture removal at the same time you press a crease. Slightly fold the transfer in half and pinch the top and bottom. You do this as the crease is being pressed.
> 
> Put the shirt on the platon and press.


 What do you mean press a crease?


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

krissiemorando said:


> How many Plastisol transfer can you press on one side of a shirt per hour? Thanks!!!!!!


I usually knock out 30 to 40 in an hour. That does include pressing the creases out of the shirt/removing the moisture, and lining the design up just right.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

maddog said:


> What do you mean press a crease?


It's a method for centering transfers. Fold the shirt in half, press a crease. Fold the transfer in half, pinch the top and bottom then line up the creases.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

We can average about 40-60 per hour for a single side design, 4 second pre press, 10 second press - And when the shirts are fairly wrinkle free coming out of the box, that always helps!


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

65 per hour. 100 shirts pressed front and pack in 3 hours. I could have gone faster with better organization. I'd really like to get someone to load one press while I press the second and I'd alternate placing transfer and pressing. I think I could almost double my rate.


----------



## SeanDougi21 (Apr 24, 2011)

do you guys seriously get that busy?


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I am this two weeks. 100 Wednesday night. 250/day Friday, Saturday, Sunday at an event. 150 Monday, and 400 Wednesday and Thursday already on the schedule. It's been a crazy 2 weeks. I've also got to pad print 2000 wooden nickels two sides and print 15000 business cards. Whew. One man operation. LONG days and NIGHTS.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I was able to do about 1 shirt per minute for both front and back. 

That included loading and pre-pressing the shirt the I first pressed the front pocket design then flipped the shirt over and pressed the back...rubbed the back transfer a bit and warm peeled the back then the front. 

I did 120 shirts in 2 hours......can't do that on a single station manual setup doing 4 colors with flashing...lol.


----------

